# Bon Appetit 20 Most Important Restaurants 2013



## JohnnyChance (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats to Mattrud and the rest of the people making up Chang's empire as Momofuku takes the #1 spot.

http://www.bonappetit.com/magazine/20-most-important-restaurants-2013/restaurants/momofuku


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice! Congrats to Matt and his crew. Although I've never eaten at any of Chang's places, I'm a big fan of his work. Nice to see someone who isn't all over exposed get a little credit.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 13, 2013)

We had some of Matt's stuff at ecg, good times.. Went to Milk Bar once and had a red velvet milk shake and some cookies.... Awesome!


----------



## JMJones (Feb 13, 2013)

I live only an hour and a half from Primo (#19), have a business office in that town and actually drove by the restaurant on the way to a Christmas Polar Express train ride in December with the kids, and have still never been. I really need to make it that happen.


----------



## DevinT (Feb 13, 2013)

Lookin' good Matt. Congrats!

Hoss


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats Matt - Keep up the good work.


----------



## mattrud (Feb 14, 2013)

I just stand at the pass and look angry. That's my only job there.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 14, 2013)

And damn good at it.


----------



## mpukas (Feb 15, 2013)

Excellent!!! Never been, but his work has been a big inspiration for my own cooking in the past year. Planning a trip back east this spring/summer and will hit as many as possible and eat as much as in-humanly possible.


----------



## wenus2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats Rudy. Keep on keepin it real brotha.


----------



## JanusInTheGarden (Feb 19, 2013)

They did a follow up where they asked chefs their opinions of the top 20. Momofuku still made the cut on here as well, and some of the choices are pretty interesting. 

http://www.bonappetit.com/blogsandforums/blogs/bafoodist/2013/02/chefs-pick-top-restaurants.html


----------

